# I miss Roofing...



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

In case you haven't heard, I took a job as a Roofing Inspector for a municipal agency. Yeah, I'm an Inspector. 
The job is great, the pay is great, the benefits are great...but, I miss Roofing. 

I saw some guys laying out what had to be a hundred square wood shingle roof (a dream for me) 
along a beautiful coast home literally feet from the beach and I would've loved to have been up there with them. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for what I have, but I miss the actual "work" of Roofing. 
I don't want to get all involved with the business of Roofing. I just want to physcially roof. 
I'll take on whatever side jobs come along during the Spring & Summer, 
but only nice little walkable "do in a day" roofs.

I'll tell you guys this though, I'm going to put away a stash and should something go wrong with this job, 
I'm going to have all the money I need to immediately re-launch myself as a business with my first years expenses in the bank. 

It's wierd how life works. I've worked so hard to develop myself professionally by traveling around the country 
and taking chances where I lost so much time and money, but it all came back to me with this one job. 

I need to get back up on a roof. I need to get a gun in my hand and lay out some serious squares. 
I feel so confident now in being able to tackle any job that comes down the road and I might even 
be ready to actually get a crew together and start doing some production work. 
But for now, I have to keep working this job until I get that stash put aside.

God is good. God is great. I needed this job. I took a big hit last year. 
But, as usual, I get back up, dust myself off and carry on with the good fight. 
I almost wish I'd get fired so that I can hit the streets again and cold call 
and hit up my old customers and start having that work coming in. 

I'm not stupid though. I'm going to cling to this job as long as possible. 

Then "if" something goes wrong, I'll be prepared for it. If not, then I have a career. 

Six figures a year is nothing to sneeze at. 
I won't say it's the easiest money I ever made, but it certainly isn't that hardest. 
I'm my own boss still. I probably get my actual "work" work done in about 2 full hours and I have the rest of the day to B.S. around. 
I'm done by a couple of hours after noon and I'm on my way home before my kids get out of school. It is literally my dream job. 

And I am soooo grateful to God for it.

But, I miss holding a hatchet in my hand and a knife and my belt and my gun. 

Sigh...

How are you guys doin?


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

Wish you all the luck with you new job,it should prove to be a great experience for you.
I had two friends I worked with that took roofing inspector jobs a few years ago, One of them still does it, the other called me about 6 months into it to say it was great and all but if I needed a partner for service work to let him know and he would go back working on the roof.
He did come back, told me it was a great learning experience but each time he went to inspect a roof he wanted to throw on his roofing clothes and get right into it.
I have a tremendous amount of respect for roofing inspectors that have actually worked on the roof and know how each system should be installed.
All the best to you, keep us updated on how it feels to be on the other side.


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

Big bear loves winter hibernation. We get so busy and burned out by Christmas we are all ready for a a break to recharge the batteries. Now its Spring and we are back at it since most of the snow is gone. I personally get that amped up feeling of spring you are getting right now. I love the fact that we really only get summers here to work in Vermont.
This year we played snowbirds enjoying the weather South Carolina has to offer. Kinda like a prolonged fall and early spring and we only witnessed the first few feet of snow fall before Christmas and no long mid winter blues!
Good luck with the inspection job, if there is a Inspector he should at least know first hand what to look for and I am sure you do, you will be well respected.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Was wondering where you were.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

tumpline said:


> Wish you all the luck with you new job,it should prove to be a great experience for you.
> I had two friends I worked with that took roofing inspector jobs a few years ago, One of them still does it, the other called me about 6 months into it to say it was great and all but if I needed a partner for service work to let him know and he would go back working on the roof.
> He did come back, told me it was a great learning experience but each time he went to inspect a roof he wanted to throw on his roofing clothes and get right into it.
> I have a tremendous amount of respect for roofing inspectors that have actually worked on the roof and know how each system should be installed.
> All the best to you, keep us updated on how it feels to be on the other side.


Thanks T. 

It's odd for sure. I feel the same way when I go up on a roof and see guys working. But I'm also grateful for the gig and won't look a gift horse in the mouth. I'm going to ride this pony for as long as it lasts, then be ready for whatever comes next.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

ronbryanroofing said:


> Big bear loves winter hibernation. We get so busy and burned out by Christmas we are all ready for a a break to recharge the batteries. Now its Spring and we are back at it since most of the snow is gone. I personally get that amped up feeling of spring you are getting right now. I love the fact that we really only get summers here to work in Vermont.
> This year we played snowbirds enjoying the weather South Carolina has to offer. Kinda like a prolonged fall and early spring and we only witnessed the first few feet of snow fall before Christmas and no long mid winter blues!
> Good luck with the inspection job, if there is a Inspector he should at least know first hand what to look for and I am sure you do, you will be well respected.


Thanks Ron. 

I have a good 26 years under my belt at the tender age of 40 and have been going up since I was 5 years old with my old man. So far, it amazes me how many of these companies that are doing million dollar roofs have hacks working for them. But then I remember that this was one of the reasons that I was crying about being "in" the business...lack of true craftsmen. 

Still, I love to write up the shoemakers and to help along the projects of those contractors who have their stuff straight.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> Was wondering where you were.


Hey Tinner. 

Just moseying along! 

Enjoying the scene. 

Just not used to the "structure" of having something to do everyday. 



Let's see what happens when the season opens up. 
The GC's are chomping at the bit since they've been buttoned up really since November out here. 
I definitely have stories to share. 
Will do when I have the time.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I guess we can make an exception and let a non-roofer post here to learn a thing or two. :whistling:

Good to see you back.

Is the job for a consuting firm or Government?

How did you get hooked up?

Ed


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I guess we can make an exception and let a non-roofer post here to learn a thing or two. :whistling:
> 
> Good to see you back.
> 
> ...


Oooo! That stings not being considered a roofer! Ouch! :lol:

Thanks Ed! :thumbsup:

Directly for the Gov.

During the down time of the summer, I fired off my resume to a Caigslist ad. They didn't call me for months, then late last year, I got a call (I'd forgotten all about it), met with them and after a 2 month process, I got called in and began working in the beginning of February. At first, I thought that this gig was too good to last, but it seems like a permanent thing.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

When i left school i didnt have a clue what i wanted to do, i worked as a sales clerk at first and hated it, money was ok so i stuck at it.
A friend of mine was a roofer who needed a hand one day getting some tiles up, well i remember thinking at the end of the day with my neck cut from slipping tiles and my shoulder sore as you like that how the feck can you do this for a living, i couldnt even hold a cup of tea i was so knackered.
Since that age of 19 i have been a roofer and had a love/hate relationship with it, for the past 6 years its been love with this job, ever since i took on my own work and got away from subbing work all the time(still sub now and then)
Dont get me wrong H/Os can be sons of bitches but on the whole you deal with what is thrown at you.
I can understand why you miss being on the roof with a crew and the friendship and hatread that goes with it, im sure you wont have laided your last shingle!!!
Good luck with the job.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I know that you realize that I would only take the time to be sarcastic like that with someone I sincerely respect. :thumbup:

Any government Gig is a good way to have reliability and a steady income on your side.

You probably don't even get SS deducted now either, or have you noticed?

Even when the Government is broke, they still always have funds for payrol to employees, but sometimes stretch the chit out of vendors.

You are in a good place. I'm jealous, in a good way.

Ed


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

English Roofer said:


> how the feck can you do this for a living,


Dave, I remember feeling that way years after being a roofer! :laughing:





> Since that age of 19 i have been a roofer and had a love/hate relationship with it,


Same here. I hate the business side of it when things go wrong that are beyond my control. 
But, I just fecking love it too when I'm up a few stories in the air, banging away with my gun, yelling for more material: 
SHINGLES!





> I can understand why you miss being on the roof with a crew and the friendship and hatread that goes with it, im sure you wont have laided your last shingle!!!
> Good luck with the job.
> Cheers
> Dave


:thumbup: You're darn' tootin' I haven't layed my last shingle yet. 

It's about 60 degrees out here today (after one of the coldest winters we've had in NY ever that started in October). The warming air tickles my special place and makes me want to throw on my tool belt and whip out my gun and put some good tunes on my Bosch Site Radio.

I'm sure I'll be posting up some pics of some roofing work soon! 

Thanks Dave...your post gave me some great laughs (at myself!).


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I know that you realize that I would only take the time to be sarcastic like that with someone I sincerely respect. :thumbup:
> 
> Any government Gig is a good way to have reliability and a steady income on your side.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed. 

Actually, the hiring manager had to go and procure my salary a year in advance from their budget before they could hire me. They said that they initially weren't going to be hiring until late in the 2nd quarter of the year, but from what I heard, they made a special request to get me to come on board. 

In that respect, I'm flattered and I love this job and the people I work with are top notch. I've no worries about performing, I just, well, you know...I miss getting dirty. 

But yeah, the steady income is nice as is the not having to worry about when it rains and "did my guys close up the roof right" etc...

But to be brutally honest, I miss that "live" feeling I had when anything could go seriously wrong. It's like being in a relationship with a really sexy pscycho woman. Granted, she might give you headaches and turn your life upside down, but your life sure is exciting with her in it. 

:laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> *It's like being in a relationship with a really sexy pscycho woman. Granted, she might give you headaches and turn your life upside down, but your life sure is exciting with her in it.*


Been there, done that 11 years ago that lasted 3 years.

Great to be involved sometimes, but much better to be far away from it in hindsight. 

Ed


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

English Roofer said:


> When i left school i didnt have a clue what i wanted to do, i worked as a sales clerk at first and hated it, money was ok so i stuck at it.
> A friend of mine was a roofer who needed a hand one day getting some tiles up, well i remember thinking at the end of the day with my neck cut from slipping tiles and my shoulder sore as you like that how the feck can you do this for a living, i couldnt even hold a cup of tea i was so knackered.
> Since that age of 19 i have been a roofer and had a love/hate relationship with it, for the past 6 years its been love with this job, ever since i took on my own work and got away from subbing work all the time(still sub now and then)
> Dont get me wrong H/Os can be sons of bitches but on the whole you deal with what is thrown at you.
> ...


Cheers! 

Thanks!

But, know what's driving me crazy right about now?

I just turned down a 100 sq job, + a $35,000. kitchen renovation, plus another little $5K job!

My Entrepreneurial "me" is kicking and screaming inside! 

Grrrr!

I'm almost hoping to get fired or something!

Man! It's driving me crazy!

Why now?

I'm telling you guys, put your seatbelts on! 

The economy is going to explode, we finally are getting out of this recession and with my luck (I should've been born Irish) there's probably going to be a ton of work that I won't be touching.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

i hope your right about the economy 2gen:hammer::yes:


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> i hope your right about the economy 2gen:hammer::yes:


Hey Tom, 

Well, 2 straight months of economic growth, housing sales climbing, greatest Wall Street rally since WWII for 4 week period?

Not leaps and bounds, but incrimental and as we all know, slow and steady wins the race sometimes.

I think we'll be ok. 

I think that once those stimulous checks kick in on top of the tax returns after April, we will get flushed with work. Watch. Especially with the homeowner tax incentives for fixing their homes which will directly benefit us...well, I mean you guys as I'm out the business ("on" the record that is!). 

:thumbup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Gosh help me...the calling is getting tooooooo strong now! 

Gentlemen, I just might be back @ work (on the roof) by the end of the week. 

I feel like an alcoholic walking passed a bar.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Ordering new business cards tomorrow. 

:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

As I shared with Ed...it's officially official now. 

In the immortal words of Paul Newman in The Color of Money... "I'm Back!"

(This video is me playing myself...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=730Q-baXOhE


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats the shortest retirement from roofing for quiet a while lol
Wecome Back!
Dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

English Roofer said:


> Thats the shortest retirement from roofing for quiet a while lol
> Wecome Back!
> Dave













*I guess my destiny "is" written in stone.* 





*Proverbs 25:24*
*"*It is better to live in a corner of the roof, 
than in a house shared with a contentious woman. "


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Just got my cards in. 

I'm back.


----------



## roof-lover (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear you lost your job. 

Welcome back to installing. Right now is the time to do roofs.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

roof-lover said:


> Sorry to hear you lost your job.
> 
> Welcome back to installing. Right now is the time to do roofs.


Thanks for the sentiment, but actually, I walked away from the job. 

I made the choice to leave a $100,000. year job and to go back to the struggle of being a self-employed roofer (at least in my area it's a struggle). That job sucked the life out of me and there were too many things that were out of my control, but that I was responsible for (if you can wrap your mind around that). 

Civil work is definitely "not" my cup of tea. The whole work day revolves around you keeping your job. That's it. Everybody is out to protect their jobs so you're constantly looking over your shoulder. I hated that. I hated that culture and work ethic. 

But, DAMN I'm happy now! 

Just have to keep plowing away at it and be ready for the economy when it turns. All I've been doing over the past few years is acquiring gear, equipment, etc...and getting ready for that big turn around. It looks like this year will be it. Last year started out like gangbusters for me, but ended up really, really bad.

And thanks for the welcome back RL! 

I feel lucky to be a roofer. 

I just have to learn how to handle the business hits I've been taking and to override the current status where "cheap" is the new black.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

i know exactly how you feel. things have gone very quiet where i am, that is to say the construction industry has collapsed. as a result i am on these forums because i miss roofing. i get my daily fix from these sites. and keeps my brain tuned into roofing. have thought about trying to look for a new vocation but this is what i do.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

aussieroofer said:


> i know exactly how you feel. things have gone very quiet where i am, that is to say the construction industry has collapsed. as a result i am on these forums because i miss roofing. i get my daily fix from these sites. and keeps my brain tuned into roofing. have thought about trying to look for a new vocation but this is what i do.


 dont let the name fool you i`m not in australia, though i wish i was


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

G'Day Aussie!

I see you're across the pond in Ireland?

I'm a very happy camper right now!

Had to start from scratch and there have been times when I missed those steady checks coming in from civil employment, but I've come to terms with it. 

I'm loving my freedom right now! 

And, the work is beginning to come in too!

So, all's good!

Welcome aboard mate!


----------

